
Anchor – Available on Android - dnt
https://medium.com/anchor/anchor-for-android-is-available-now-789b38fed823#.ejc7eg4t6
======
dnt
Anchor - Radio for the People

Excellent iOS audio sharing app now available for Android. Excellent UX and
design has been carried over as well.

Radio stations have been using the app for months, so it's great to see on
Android. It feels like an excellent new way to connect with an audience.

